# Plowing Sub Needed For Northshore Mass



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

I NEED A SUBCONTRACTOR FOR THE 2006-2007 PLOWING SEASON WITH ATLEAST AN 8FT BLADE ON A PICKUP. 60-65 AN HR DEPENDING ON EXPERIENCE WITH A 4 HOUR MINUIMUM AND A CALL OUT AT 2-3 INCHES. IF YOU WANT HOURS YOULL GET THEM WITH ME, ALL COMMERCIAL ONE INDUSTRIAL PARK WITH NO TRAVEL AND WIDE OPEN LOTS WITH NO LANDMINDS. CALL DAN AT DESTEFANO LANDSCAPING AT 978-833-7438 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected] PAY WITHIN ONE WEEK


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

no1 interested???


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You might be a little early or maybe late, LOLtymusic


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

just preparing thats all. nothin like having your ducks in a row


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

You know im down as long as i don't have school....


----------



## FRANLANDRY (Sep 12, 2005)

What Part Of Mass Is The Lot Located At


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

beverly, northshore mass


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Destefano? You guys wouldn't happen to be into racing would you? That name seems really familiar for some reason.


----------

